# West Coast FC/ OC Surf Tryouts



## West Coast FC - Girls (Nov 22, 2017)

Attention....Anyone interested in joining the West Coast FC/OC Surf Soccer Club? Now is your chance. 

We will be holding girls tryouts next weekend December 2 at NewhartMiddle School. 

The sessions are as follows: 

Girls 2010 & 2009 from 9:00-10:30
Girls 2008 & 2007 from 10:30-12:00
Girls 2006 & 2005 from 12:00-1:30

For more information please contactGus Castaneda 760-525-5159 or goalasowcfc@wcfc.com. 

www.westcoastfc.org


----------



## Flipthrow (Nov 23, 2017)

After tryouts there will be a parent info meeting on "How to get your player card from your current team manager in 3 easy steps".


----------



## West Coast FC - Girls (Nov 27, 2017)

*2018-2019 Coaching Assignments:*

2010 SCDSL Victor Noguiera  

2009 SCDSL Mas Yamasaki

2009 SCDSL Victor Noguiera

2008 SCDSL Mas Yamasaki

2008 SCDSL Josh Stringer

2007 SCDSL Doug & Chuck Swanson

2007 SCDSL Igor Tripkovic

2007 SCDSL Victor Noguiera

2006 Pre-Academy Doug Swanson

2006 Pre-Academy II Chuck Swanson

2005 DA Gus Castaneda

2005 ECNL Gus Castaneda

2005 ECNL 2 Alex Filopovic


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Nov 28, 2017)

TCD said:


> I thought the 06s were getting DA? And what is ECNL 2?


You would think they would have called the ECNL 2 team EGSL instead.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 28, 2017)

TCD said:


> I thought the 06s were getting DA? And what is ECNL 2?


If understood correctly 06's getting DA has to do with the clubs involved. But not entirely sure on that...though some think it will happen because they are finally going to the big field and the boys were implemented last year.


----------



## broshark (Nov 28, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> You would think they would have called the ECNL 2 team EGSL instead.


unless ECNL 2 is a thing now too


----------



## SocalPapa (Nov 30, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> You would think they would have called the ECNL 2 team EGSL instead.


I think you can be an ECNL reserve team without committing to play in the spring EGSL league, no?  Does anyone even know what's happening with that league going forward?  

I think it makes sense to name the team after what it is (the second, or reserve, ECNL roster) rather than after a spring league they might or might not play in.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Dec 2, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If understood correctly 06's getting DA has to do with the clubs involved. But not entirely sure on that...though some think it will happen because they are finally going to the big field and the boys were implemented last year.


It was stated at the O6 OC Surf tryout, that DA would have 06 teams however, they would not be mandated that the DA clubs establish a team. It would be left up to the individual clubs to decide. 06 DA teams would only compete in there individual conferences. OC Surf made no confirmation if they would be having a 06 DA Team yet.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 2, 2017)

SOCCERMINION said:


> It was stated at the O6 OC Surf tryout, that DA would have 06 teams however, they would not be mandated that the DA clubs establish a team. It would be left up to the individual clubs to decide. 06 DA teams would only compete in there individual conferences. OC Surf made no confirmation if they would be having a 06 DA Team yet.


That's interesting! Thanks!


----------



## West Coast FC - Girls (Dec 3, 2017)

Additional 2005 Tryout announced:

December 5th Orange County Great Park Field #14 

6:00 - 7:45 

We had a great turn out on 12/2!


----------



## broshark (Dec 4, 2017)

West Coast FC - Girls said:


> Additional 2005 Tryout announced:
> 
> December 5th Orange County Great Park Field #14
> 
> ...


But what's ECNL 2?  That's all we really want to know!


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 7, 2017)

Is that something like the DA2, or PDA2, or Elite Flight I, or Reserve DA2, or whatever else seems to make us spend a lot of money on kids playing soccer.
Don't forget the coach with the cool accent.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Dec 7, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> Is that something like the DA2, or PDA2, or Elite Flight I, or Reserve DA2, or whatever else seems to make us spend a lot of money on kids playing soccer.
> Don't forget the coach with the cool accent.


People are suckers for the accent, especially the British one's.


----------



## West Coast FC - Girls (Jan 10, 2018)

Orange County Surf will be hosting additional Tryout Sessions for Girls 2010, 2009 & 2008 at Crossline Church 23331 Moulton Pkwy, Laguna Hills, CA 92653.

The Tryout Dates are 1/12, 1/19, 1/26 & 2/2.  The times for each age group are: 2010 = 4:00 - 5:00  2009 = 5:00 - 6:00 and 2008 = 6:00 - 7:15

Please contact Mas Yamazaki @  masazaki10@gmail.com for further information.


----------



## broshark (Jan 10, 2018)

did we ever figure out what ECNL 2 is?


----------

